# Monte Carlo not growing! 4.6 g, low tech, excel



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Firstly. Bravo, the tank looks amazing, obviously the second picture was the start, first picture now.
I am not an expert, but there are sometimes some simple causes for stunted plant growth. Any individual lacking fert, lack of flow perhaps not bringing enough of the water column around the plants, lack of light etc etc. I also read a few things that said a calcium deficiency can really affect MC, I cannot vouch once again but it is possible. Honestly, the growth looks healthy, perhaps slow but healthy nonetheless.
Do you not dose any form of CO2? Liquid could maybe help you, seachem flourish. Could give it a go regardless.
Once again tank looks great, I am sure someone with more knowledge will let you know what the problem is  

Good luck,
Jamo


----------

